# My shed



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

I got a shed at home. That going to be my first woodwork shop it not very big. How should I kit it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

How big is the shed and what tools do have. More than likely you will need a table saw small enough you can take it outside and us it there.


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

I made these birdhouse so for. What do u think.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kicker0927 (Dec 8, 2014)

Whats going on here?


----------



## deadfrog666 (Feb 28, 2015)

I take some pics when I get hone show u my shed see what u think 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## madmantrapper (Feb 6, 2013)

Why put in the hole for the bird when you have a door?lol


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

deadfrog666 said:


> I take some pics when I get hone show u my shed see what u think
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm just guessing that English is your strong suit, huh?


----------



## Redrox007 (May 4, 2011)

'Merica...


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Use could drive a tank over top of hous an stil it stil a hous, huh.

Dil n Indy


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*'cause*



madmantrapper said:


> Why put in the hole for the bird when you have a door?lol


the bird can't afford a doorman and has to use the same hole for in and out.....


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> the bird can't afford a doorman and has to use the same hole for in and out.....


*insert crude joke here*


----------



## new2woodwrk (Mar 16, 2015)

mt np


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

madmantrapper said:


> Why put in the hole for the bird when you have a door?lol




Because some birds have trouble opening doors! :laughing:


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

text speak


----------

